# Port & polish



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can anyone recomend a shop or vendor that can do quality work at a decent price thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Complete Street Preformance ports LS2 intake and TBs are very reasonable prices.


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Where are these guys located? Couldnt find an address on the site, just read in the feedback that their around in the PA area.


----------

